# New Beers for Summer



## masta (Apr 26, 2005)

I plan to brew two new beers when time permits since I haven't made any in a while and will need a few more for the upcoming tasting party this summer.
<UL>
<LI>Mike's American Amber Ale:</LI>[/list]


This beer has won 4 first Place Ribbons and 3 Second Place ones, and it definitely shows. With about 9.25 pounds of malt and 4 hop additions, this is a full-bodied, hop-forward beer. Not for the weak of heart! Mike uses White Labs California Ale Yeast, WLP001. Recently, this beer won the Gold Medal at the National Homebrew Competition in Las Vegas!
<UL>
<LI>German Hefeweizen:</LI>[/list]


A German-Style Wheat Beer with a blond color and hazy appearance. There is very little hops in this recipe because the flavor is based primarily on the flavor of the very specialized Hefeweizen yeast. Six pounds of Bavarian Dried Wheat Malt Extract, 60% wheat and 40% barley, is used as the base extract. There are no steeping grains as none are applicable for this style of beer.


----------

